# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Pse Kosova nuk e padit Serbine per gjenocid?

## fattlumi

Te gjithe parametrat dhe te gjithe dokumentimi tregon se mbi popullin shqiptare eshte bere gjenocid i paramenduar.

WIKIPEDIA...Gjenocidi është vrasja e qëllimshme a njerëzve në baza etnike, nacionale, racore, religjioze apo (nganjëherë) politike, si dhe veprime tjera të qëllimshme që shpijnë në eliminimin fizik të ndonjë kategorie të mësipërme.





WIKIPEDIA...Genocide is the deliberate and systematic destruction, in whole or in part, of an ethnic, racial, religious, or national group.

----------


## fattlumi

Gjenocidi është vrasja e qëllimshme a njerëzve në baza etnike, nacionale, racore, religjioze apo (nganjëherë) politike, si dhe veprime tjera të qëllimshme që shpijnë në eliminimin fizik të ndonjë kategorie të mësipërme. Nuk ka ujdi nëse termi gjenocid duhet të përdorët për vrasjet masive të motivuara politikisht në përgjithësi, por në përditshmëri ky term përdoret thjeshtë si vrasja masive e qëllimshme e civilëve. Viktimat e gjenocidit në shekullin e kaluar llogariten të kenë qenë 40 milion njerëz.

Termi gjenocid është krijuar nga Rafael Lemkin (1900-1959), një shkollar juridik hebre, më 1943, nga rrënjët “genos” (greqisht për familje, fis, ose racë) dhe “–cid” (latinisht - occidere, me vra). Kjo u arrit më 1948, me Konventën për Ndalimin dhe Dënimin e Krimit të Gjenocidit.

Pas nënshkrimit të minimumit prej 20 vendeve, Konventa u bë ligj ndërkombëtar më 12 janar, 1951. Në atë kohë, vetëm dy nga pesë anëtarët permanent të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara ishin nënshkrues, Franca dhe Tajvani. Eventualisht, Bashkimi Sovjetik e ratifikoj atë m 1954, Mbretëria e Bashkuar më 1970, Republika Popullore e Kinës më 1983, dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara më 1988. Kjo vonesë në përkrahjen e Konventës nga kombet më të fuqishme të botës shkaktoj lëngim të saj për katër dekada. Vetëm më 1990-at filloj zbatimi i ligjit ndërkombëtar mbi krimin e gjenocidit.

----------


## fattlumi

Definimet e gjenocidit
Shumica e debatit rreth gjenocidit sillet rreth definicionit të duhur të fjalës “gjenocid”.

Ja çka Lamkin tha rreth definicionit të “gjenocidit” në miratimin e tij fillestar si ligj ndërkombëtar në Kongreset e Gjenevës:

Në përgjithësi, gjenocid nuk do të thotë shkatërrimi i menjëhershëm i një kombi, përveç kur mbërrihet nga vrasja masive e të gjithë anëtarëve të një kombi. Përkundrazi ka për qëllim të nënkuptoj një plan të koordinuar të veprimeve të ndryshme me qëllim të shkatërrimit të bazave thelbësore të jetesë së grupeve kombëtare, me qëllim të shkatërrimit të vetë grupeve. Objektivë e një plani të tillë do të ishte shpërbërja e institucioneve politike dhe social, kulturës, gjuhës, ndjenjave kombëtare, religjionit, dhe mbijetesës ekonomike të grupeve kombëtare, dhe shkatërrimit të sigurisë personale, lirisë, shëndetësisë, dinjitetit, e madje edhe jetët e individëve që i takojnë grupeve të tilla.

----------


## fattlumi

Gjenocidi si krim nën ligjin ndërkombëtar

Konventa për Ndalimin dhe Dënimin e Krimit të Gjenocidit u ratifikua nga Asambleja e Përgjithshme e Kombeve të Bashkuar më 9 dhjetor, 1948, dhe hyri në fuqi më 12 janar, 1951. Ajo përmban një definicion të pranuar ndërkombëtarisht, i cili u përfshi në legjislacionin kriminal kombëtar të shumë vendeve, si dhe u pranua nga Statuti i Romës i Gjyqit Penal Ndërkombëtar, traktati që themeloj Gjyqin Kriminal Ndërkombëtar. Konventa (në nenin 2) definon gjenocidin si "cilin do nga veprat në vazhdim kryer me qëllim të shkatërrimit tërësisht ose pjesërisht të një grup kombëtar, etnik, racor, ose religjioz: si:"

(a) Vrasjen e anëtarëve të grupit;
(b) Lëndim serioz trupor apo mental të anëtarëve të grupit;
(c) Shkaktim të qëllimshëm të kushteve jetësore llogaritur të sjellin shkatërrim të pjesshëm apo të plotë fizik;
(d) Marrja e masave për të ndaluar lindjet brenda grupit;
(e) Transferimi me dhunë i fëmijëve nga një grup në tjetrin.

Drafti i parë i Konventës përfshinte edhe vrasjet politike but u huq me insistimin e Bashkimit Sovjetik. Përjashtimi i grupeve sociale dhe politike si cak i gjenocidit in këtë definicion legal është kritikuar. Në përdorimin e përditshëm të kësaj fjale, këto grup shpesh përfshihen. Përdorimi i rëndomtë po ashtu nganjëherë e barazon gjenocidin me vrasjen masive të sponsorizuar nga shtetit, por gjenocidi, siç është definuar nga larta, nuk nënkuptoj vrasje masive (apo çfarëdo vrasje) as që çdo vrasje masive nuk është detyrimisht gjenocid. Përfshirja e një qeverie po ashtu nuk kërkohet. Fjala 'gjenocidi' nganjëherë po ashtu përdorët në një kuptim më të gjerë, si "skllavëria ishte gjenocid", por ky përdorim devijon nga definicioni ligjor i krijuar nga KB.

----------


## fattlumi

Ligji ndërkombëtar

Të gjithë nënshkruesit e konventës së mësipërme kërkohet që të pengojnë dhe dënojnë aktet e gjenocidit, si në paqe ashtu edhe në kohe lufte, megjithëse disa pengesa e bëjnë zbatimin e kësaj të vështirë. Gjenocidi konsiderohet problem ndërkombëtar, dhe me të merren KB, dhe asnjëherë nuk mund të trajtohet si problem i brendshëm i një vendi. Pranohet se, se paku që nga Lufta e Dyte Botërore, gjenocidi është ilegal nën ligjin zakonor ndërkombëtar si një normë e prerë, si dhe në ligjin konvencional ndërkombëtar. Aktet e gjenocidit janë vështirë të nxirren para drejtësisë pasi qe “qëllimi,” demonstrimi i zinxhirit të përgjegjësisë duhet të tregohet.

----------


## fattlumi

Fazat e gjenocidit dhe përpjekjeve për ta penguar atë

Sipas Dr. Gregory Stanton, President i Genocide Watch, gjenocidi zhvillohet në tetë faza:

1.Klasifikimi: njerëzit ndahen në "ne dhe ata".
2.Simbolizmi: "Kur të kombinohen me urrejtje, simbolet mund të asociohen mbi anëtarët mosdashjes të grupeve viktima...Për të luftuar simbolizmin, simbolet e urrejtjes mund të ndalohet me ligj … si dhe gjuha e urrejtjes."
3.Dehumanizimi: "Dehumanizimi mundëson tejkalimin e neverisë normale njerëzore kundër vrasjes."
4.Organizimi: "Gjenocidi është gjithmonë i organizuar... Forca të veçanta ushtarake apo paramilitare shpesh armatosen dhe trajnohen.... Për të kaluar këtë fazë, anëtarësimi në këto grupe duhet të ndalohet me ligj."
5.Polarizimi: "Grupet urryese shpërndajnë propagandë polarizuese... Ndalimi i kësaj arrihet nëpërmjet mbrojtjes së udhëheqësve të moderuar ose ndihmesës së grupeve për të drejtat e njeriut..."
6.Identifikimi: "Viktimat identifikohen dhe ndahen në bazë të identitetit etnik apo religjioz... Në këtë fazë, një alarm i gjenocidit duhet të thirret..."
7.Asgjësimi: "Në këtë fazë, vetëm intervenimi i shpejtë i armatosur mund ta ndaloj gjenocidin. Zona me të vërtetë të sigurta apo korridore për largimin e refugjatëve duhet të krijohen në mbrojtjen e armatosur ndërkombëtare."
8.Mohimi: "Autorët e krimit... mohojnë kryerjen e ndonjë krimi... Përgjigja ndaj mohimit është dënimi nga një tribunal ndërkombëtar apo gjyq kombëtar."



Gjenocidet kundër shqiptarëve
Me i fundmi ne radhë ishte ai i kryer nga klika e Sllobodan Millosheviqit ndaj shqiptarëve të Kosovës.

----------


## Disa

Sepse kemi politikan qyqar,servila,tradhetar...

----------


## fattlumi

Kjo do te kishte qene edhe detyre e Akademise se Shkencave dhe Arteve te Kosoves,sepse sa per politikane e qeveritare,ata jane te "zene"me zgjedhje dhe tendera.E si duket Akademia jone nese meriton te quhet ashtu bashke me pushtetaret tone kane rene ne gjume dimeror qe nga viti 1999

----------


## fattlumi

Në tetor të vitit 2004 doli nga shtypi libri-ditar “Kosova“ i akademikut 
serb, Dobrica Qosiç. Edhe pse libri kishte një tirazh prej 30 mijë kopjesh, 
u shit në Serbi brenda dhjetë ditëve. Në epilogun e ditarit “Kosova“, babai 
i përmallshëm i kombit, siç e cilësojnë serbët, Dobrica Qosiç derdh lotë të 
vakëta dinakërie si trashëgimtar i klasës së vet të akademikëve serbë: “A 
thua Kosova do të jetë preokopimi im i fundit jetësor? A thua do të vdes 
duke luftuar për disa të drejta serbe, për kulturën mesjetare, për vlerat e 
identitetit tonë shpirtëror në Kosovë?...”. Në tërë brendinë indoktrinuese 
të ditarit, thurur me dhelpëri bizantine, lexuesit ia vrasin syrin dhe ia 
turbullojnë mërinë poshtërimet dhe fyerjet ndaj shqiptarëve, të padenja për 
një akademik dhe ish -president të një shteti të madh, siç ishte 
Jugosllavia. Ai në ditarin “Kosova” shkruan: “Kosova, geto naziste, “Kopsht 
zoologjik”, Kosovarët - vrasës, Hordhi terroriste” …Qosiçi mbarështron shumë 
opsione për zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës. Ai, më 3 janar 1993, takohet në 
Gjenevë të Zvicrës me dy diplomatë ndërkombëtarë, Sajrus Vensin dhe lordin 
Ouen. Atyre ua paraqet njërin nga opsionet për zgjidhjen e përhershme të 
çështjeve serbo-shqiptare të mbështetur në ndarjen territoriale të Kosovës 
dhe caktimin e kufijve të rinj, në të cilët do të ruheshin “të drejtat 
historike” të serbëve dhe të sigurohej e drejta e popullit shqiptar për 
bashkim kombëtar me shtetin amë.

 Në fillim të viteve ‘80 u mbushën libraritë në tërë Serbinë me libra antishqiptarë të shkruara dhe të 
botuara nga Akademia e Shkencave të Serbisë me autorë: Qosiçin, Batakoviqin, 
Bogdanoviqin, Gjuretiqin e të tjerë. Në vjeshtën e 1981-shit, nën udhëheqjen 
e Dobrica Qosiçit shumë aktivistë serbë shkruan një peticion kundër 
kushtetutës të 1974. Më 1989, nën kujdesin e Akademisë së Shkencave të 
Serbisë u përpilua një raport me shpifje kundër shqiptarëve të Kosovës.

Qosiçi, sa është hileqar dhe diplomat në dialog, aq është arrogant dhe 
fjalërëndë. Ai ia lejon vetes, ta quajë diplomatin amerikan Riçard Horllbruk 
“tip vulgar dhe kauboj primitiv”, Gelbartin e quan “injorant”, Petriçin e 
cilëson si “serbourrejtës profesionist”. Më 15 maj 1999 
shkruan: “Kosova është djep i shtetësisë serbe, bërthamë shpirtërore dhe 
religjioze serbe. Në Kosovë ndodhen monumentet fetare dhe 
kulturore-artistike të mesjetës serbe. Në Kosovë, përreth manastireve serbe 
dhe enklavave etnike, duhen formuar shtete etnike serbe. Pjesët serbe në 
veri të Mitrovicës duhet t;i bashkangjiten Serbisë. Pjesët jugore të 
Kosovës, ku jeton shumica shqiptare, duhen bashkangjitur Shqipërisë…“. (As 
nuk i zë në gojë se kishat pravosllave serbe u ngritën mbi themelet e 
kishave katolike shqiptare në Kosovë...).

Nuk është aspak e vërtetë se Kosova na qenkësh djep i shtetësisë sërbe. 
Shteti i shqiptarëve u krijua në Prizren të Kosovës, kjo bazohet në fakte 
historike dhe jo në mite dhe përralla kishtare siç predikojnë akademikët 
sërbë për Kosovën. “Zyrtarët tanë (serbë), - shkruan Qosiçi, - duhet që, në 
kontaktet ndërkombëtare, ta vënë theksin në këto tema: -Duhet bërë për vete 
disa anëtarë të Këshillit të Sigurimit dhe sa më shumë qeveri perëndimore. - 
Duhet shpirtëzuar mediat perëndimore më me ndikim (si “Shpigel“ në Gjermani, 
“New York Times“ dhe “Washington Post“ në SHBA etj.)-Duhet themeluar lobi 
serb në Amerikë, në Britaninë e Madhe, në Gjermani etj.“ 

Jovan Cvijiqi në librin e përmendur, faqe 1264-1265, shkruan: “Përpara 
ardhjes së muhaxherëve (në Kosovë) populli fliste kryesisht turqisht dhe 
serbisht, më pak shqip. Prej ardhjes së muhaxherëve u bë zotëruese gjuha 
shqipe“. Pra të dëbuarit, muhaxherët, nga Sanxhaku i Nishit, sipas Cvijiqit, 
ua paskan mësuar shqipen kosovarëve. Akademikët serbë i përmbahen me Ilija 
Garashaninit (ministër i Brendshëm i Serbisë) i cili qysh në vitin 1844 
shkroi librin “Naçërtania“ (Projekti), ku legjitimoi pretendimet 
territoriale serbe mbi Kosovën, duke iu referuar perandorisë mesjetare të 
Stefan Dushanit. Sipas “Naçërtanies“, në vitin 1846, u falsifikua në Beograd 
harta e Kosovës duke u shënuar si “Stara Serbija“. “Naçërtania“ planifikonte 
pushtimin e atdheut tonë dhe daljen e Serbisë në Adriatik të Shqipërisë. 
Akademikët serbë: Jovan Cvijiç, Vladan Gjorgjeviç e Nikolla Pashiç u shkruan 
Fuqive të Mëdha, sidomos Antantës: “Serbia është i vetmi vend i izoluar nga 
të gjitha anët. Populli serb jeton si në burg. Serbët kërkojnë me ngulm që 
t’i jepet Serbisë një liman në Shqipëri. Serbisë i duhet dalje në Adriatik 
me hir ose me pahir…”. Më 24 dhjetor 1876 u mblodh Konferenca e Ambasadorëve 
të Fuqive të Mëdha për kërkesat e sllavëve të Jugut. Konferenca zhvilloi 
punimet në Londër. Atje iu dha autonomia të gjitha vendeve ballkanike. Rusia 
këmbënguli të mos i jepej autonomia Shqipërisë mbasi shqiptarët nuk 
qenkeshin komb i veçantë. Fill pas Konferencës së Ambasadorëve, ushtria 
serbe e Knjaz Obranoviqit sulmoi në befasi 620 fshatra të pastra shqiptare 
të Sanxhakut të Nishit dhe dëboi me masakra të lemerishme 350 mijë 
shqiptarë. (Ata të dëbuar,të sfilitur e të përgjakur, gjetën strehë në 
Kosovë. Dhe atë ditë e sot quhen muhaxherë, të cilët i përmend akademik 
Cvijiqi në librin e vet shumëvëllimësh. I quan të ardhur jo të dëbuar.)

Libri i historianit Bilal Shimshirit “Rumeliden Greqleri“ I-II , Istambull; 
përmban dokumente me peshë ku vërtetohet se më 1876-1877 prej Sanxhakut të 
Nishit janë barbarizuar dhe janë dëbuar me masakra 350 mijë shqiptarë. 35 
mijë janë mbytur mizorisht gjatë dëbimit nga serbët. Grabitjet në Sanxhakun 
shqiptar të Nishit kapin shumën prej 40 miliardë dollarësh“. Masakrat dhe 
dëbimi i shqiptarëve nga Sanxhaku i Nishit u kthyen në traditë lakmuese për 
politikanët e ardhshëm serbë, që e provuan në vitet e mëvonshme. Së fundi në 
vitet 1998-1999. Knjaz Obranoviqi, kur përgatiti ushtrinë serbe për batërdi 
në viset shqiptare të Sanxhakut të Nishit, publikoi parullën: “Çdo shqiptar 
i vrarë është meritë patriotike për ushtarin serb“. Presidenti i Serbisë, 
Sllobodan Millosheviçi, në prag të shekullit XXI urdhëroi terroristët 
shtetërorë serbë për batërdinë në Kosovë: “Vetëm shqiptarët e vdekur janë të 
mirë për Serbinë…“. Akademiku Dobrica Qosiçi në ditarin “Kosova“, shqiptarët 
i quan vrasës dhe “Hordhi terroriste“. Si mund të jenë shqiptarët të tillë, 
kur kurrë nuk kanë shkelur një pëllëmbë troje të huaja dhe ndër shekuj nuk 
kanë njohur uzurpime gjakatare si serbët në Kosovë.

Për të treguar se populli serb ua ka parë sherrin akademikëve të vet serbë, 
dua të nënvizoj këtu vetëm një shembull: Në muajin dhjetor 2004 u paraqit në 
gjyqin e Hagës historiani serb Sllavenko Tërziq në mbrojtje të kriminelit 
dhe satrapit Sllobodan Millosheviç. Terziqi mohoi katërcipërisht masakrat 
ndaj shqiptarëve në Kosovë. Prokurori i Hagës i përkujtoi dëshmitë e 
gjeneralëve Uesli Klark dhe Klaus Nauman, të cilëve Millosheviçi u kishte 
thënë në vitin 1998: “Do të tuboj e të vras të gjithë shqiptarët, ashtu siç 
është vepruar në vitin 1945 /46 nga Aleksandër Rankoviqi“. Sllavenko Terziqi 
mohoi: “Kjo deklaratë është e gënjeshtërt .Në fund të Luftës së Dytë 
Botërore nuk është ekzekutuar në Kosovë asnjë shqiptar“. Pikërisht atë kohë 
janë të dokumentuar 70 mijë shqiptarë të masakruar. Akademiku Dobrica Qosiç, 
për ta motivuar të famshmin “Kompromis historik“, shkruan: “Meqë shqiptarët 
nuk begeniskan të jetojnë me Serbinë…“ Si u begeniskan terroristët që e 
kthyen Kosovën në një varrë masiv, e shndërruan në det gjaku??? Duket 
akademikët serbë nuk kanë të nginjur edhe me hijen e viktimave të veta. 

Më 1844 Ilia Garashanin shkroi NAÇËRTANIA (Projekti), ku planifikonte pushtimin 
e Shqipërisë dhe daljen e Serbisë në Adriatikun shqiptar. Më 1876-1877 Knjaz 
Obranoviçi shfarosi dhe shkuli nga rrënjët shqiptarët e Sanxhakut të Nishit 
(620 fshatra të pastra shqiptare). Më 1901 u krijua CËRNA RUKA - organizatë 
terroriste serbe kundër Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve. Më 1902, në Beograd u 
formua këshilli kryesor i çetnikëve që dirigjohej nga ministri i luftës i 
Serbisë, Millovan Pavlloviç. Nën udhëheqjen e tij u përgatit terreni për 
pushtimin e trojeve shqiptare. Më 1904-1905 filloi aksioni i përgjithshëm 
çetnik serb kundër Kosovës shqiptare. Më 1908 u krijua NARODNA ODBRANA, 
oganizatë terroriste me detyrë madhore të krijonte çeta dhe t’i hidhte 
përtej kufirit të Serbisë. Kryetar i « Narodna Odbranës » ishte Bozha 
Jankoviq, i cili më 1912 u emërua komandant i armatës së tretë serbe, e cila 
luftoi për pushtimin e Shqipërisë gjatë Luftës së Parë Ballkanike. Më 1908, 
u krijua në territorin e Kosovës organizata klandestine SERBËT OTOMANË. 
Kryetar i saj ishte Bogdan Radenkoviq. Gazeta e SERBËVE OTOMANË ishte 
VARDAR. Ajo gazetë si edhe shtypi në Beograd i paraqitnin shqiptarët si 
vrasës, të egër e bisha. Më 1913-1921 ushtria pushtuese serbe ka detyruar 
shqiptarët, masivisht, të hapnin gropa dhe i ka varrosur të gjallë. Në vitin 
1943 doli ELABORATI i akademikut Vasa Çubrilloviçit, i cili parashikonte të 
shfarosej ushtarakisht populli shqiptar i Kosovës. Kosova të popullohej me 
kolonë serbë. Më 1945-1946 OZN, ulkonja mëmë e UDB serbe, ka vrarë pa gjyq 
70 mijë shqiptarë. Në luftën 1998-1999 serbët e Sllobodan Millosheviçit 
vranë mijëra shqiptarë, dëbuan dhjetëra mijëra, hapen qindra varre masive ku 
krodhën brenda të gjallë e të vrarë; ngarkuan kufomat shqiptare në kamionët 
frigoriferë dhe i degdisën larg, në Batajnicë, në thellësi të Serbisë. Njeh 
historia botërore një makabritet të tillë? Çfarë “kompromisi fantazmagorik” 
kërkon Dobrica Qosiç?

----------


## Cold Fusion

Shiko more fattlumi se ku qendron problemi. Njeri tha nuk kemi politikan te zot dhe nuk bejn dot gje. E kupton qe nuk je akoma nje shtet i formuar ne baza te forta, po je nje shtet akoma nenmbikqyrjen e EU, kur te jet nje shtet me te drejta te plota, me gjyqesor dhe polici te veten. Atehere shteti do ndermarri inisiativen per te derguar ne Gjykaten Nderkombetare aktpadin per Serbin, per krime lufte, gjenocid etj. Deri tani perfaqesoheni si gjysem-shtet, ku shume role politike dhe gjyqesore i ben Eulex dhe jo Gjykata e Lart e Kosoves. Duhet pritur dhe pak kohe, deri kur shteti te marri formen e tij te plot dhe te ket te drejta te plota.

----------


## fattlumi

> Shiko more fattlumi se ku qendron problemi. Njeri tha nuk kemi politikan te zot dhe nuk bejn dot gje. E kupton qe nuk je akoma nje shtet i formuar ne baza te forta, po je nje shtet akoma nenmbikqyrjen e EU, kur te jet nje shtet me te drejta te plota, me gjyqesor dhe polici te veten. Atehere shteti do ndermarri inisiativen per te derguar ne Gjykaten Nderkombetare aktpadin per Serbin, per krime lufte, gjenocid etj. Deri tani perfaqesoheni si gjysem-shtet, ku shume role politike dhe gjyqesore i ben Eulex dhe jo Gjykata e Lart e Kosoves. Duhet pritur dhe pak kohe, deri kur shteti te marri formen e tij te plot dhe te ket te drejta te plota.


Neve gjithmone per paaftesite tona e gjejme ndonje arsye e ne kete rast EU(eulex).A po i ndal eulex-i "akademiket"dhe "prokuroret"tane qe ta perpilojne nje raport ne teresi per gjenocid.Nuk eshte e thene qe duhet ta dije eulex,mirepo jemi teper te "zene' me sende tjera.Edhe ta garantoj se edhe kur do ta kemi nje shtet te plote e funksional siq pretendon as atehere nuk do bejne keta qe i permenda,ne emer te "qetesimit te gjakrave "dhe sepse termi gjenocid na qenka "i rende".

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Neve gjithmone per paaftesite tona e gjejme ndonje arsye e ne kete rast EU(eulex).A po i ndal eulex-i "akademiket"dhe "prokuroret"tane qe ta perpilojne nje raport ne teresi per gjenocid.Nuk eshte e thene qe duhet ta dije eulex,mirepo jemi teper te "zene' me sende tjera.Edhe ta garantoj se edhe kur do ta kemi nje shtet te plote e funksional siq pretendon as atehere nuk do bejne keta qe i permenda,ne emer te "qetesimit te gjakrave "dhe sepse termi gjenocid na qenka "i rende".


Jam plotesisht dakord me ate qe the me lart. Po gjykata dhe prokuroria per momentin, mesa kam informacion une eshte ne varesi te EULEX, dhe nuk mund te ndermarri asnje veprim vet, pa konfirmimin e tyre. Pastaj se cfare ndodh me vone, eshte e rend si fjale apo e leht, kjo i mbetet krereve te institucioneve kompetente te marrin inisiativen ne rruge gjyqesore. 

P.s Serbia pa pike turpi, vajti e paditi Kroacin per gjenocid dhe krime lufte ndaj ushtareve Serb. Kur ato bejn nje veprim kaq te ulet, perse Kosova mos ta bej me te drejt te plot nje veprim te till. Une jam shume dakord me ty, dhe per temen qe ke hapur, eshte mese e vertet, po thjesht duhet pak kohe.

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## fattlumi

Edhe kjo video eshte e postuar nga une mirepo me emer tjeter pasiqe youtube e pat ndaluar nje kohe per shkak te pamjeve te tmerrshme(graphic)

----------


## Albo

Se pari, shteti i pavarur i Kosoves ende nuk njihet boterisht, Kosova nuk eshte pranuar me te drejta te plota ne OKB dhe nuk mund te beje denoncime te tilla.

Se dyti, Gjykata e Hages i ka marre ne shqyrtim krimet kunder njerezimit qe jane bere si ne Bosnje edhe ne Kosove dhe te gjithe te implikuarit kane dale perpara kesaj gjykate. Pra nuk eshte e vertete qe krimet ne Kosove kane kaluar pa u ndeshkuar nga ligji: Milloshevici doli perpara Hages e vdiq ne burg, pra drejtesia e thote fjalen e vete.

Se treti, denoncime te tilla nuk kane asnje vlere. Cfare do te arrinim me nje denoncim te tille? Historia boterore e deshmoi dhe dokumentoi ate qe ndodhi ne Kosove ne 1999 si genocid ndaj popullit te pambrojtur shqiptar, prandaj edhe NATO e SHBA nderhyne per ta ndaluar.

Se katerti, shteti i ri i Kosoves qe te dali me sukses ne rrugen e nisur te shtetformimit ka nevoje per hapjen e nje kapitulli te ri maredheniesh me Beogradin, maredhenie te ngritur mbi respektin reciprok dhe mbi respektimin e te drejtave dhe lirive te njerezve, si shqiptaret qe jetojne ende nen Serbi, edhe serbet qe jetojne ne shtetin e Kosoves. Ky eshte qellimi final, pasi po u arrit kjo klime e re paqeje e respekti reciprok, paqja ne Kosove nuk ka per te qene jetegjate.

Albo

----------


## celyy

Kur te antarsohemi ne OKB ateher kemi drejt te padisim. Dhe posa te marrim te drejtat do ta bejm kete gje.

----------


## fattlumi

Intervistë e “American Radioworks” me “Millosh”, i cili
pretendonte se i përkiste djemve të Frenkit.

Millosh: Ne ishim një njësi speciale e policisë sekrete. Unë arrita në
Kosovë pak javë përpara bombardimeve të NATO-s. Ne dëbuam shqiptarët
nga zonat që ishin bazat më të fuqishme të luftëtarëve të tyre. Nuk i
asgjësuam. Thjesht i dëbuam për të mirën e tyre. Dëmi më i paktë gjatë
luftës ndodhi, kur arriti ushtria dhe u la dy orë në dispozicion për t’u
larguar. Ata qëlluan shqiptarë me fat.
Kishte shumë terroristë shqiptarë. Ne kishim epërsi numerike mbi ta.
Dhe, në këto rrethana, ushtritë më të fuqishme të botës fillojnë të të
bombardojnë - është totalisht një situatë e jashtëzakonshme. Gjërat
rrjedhin vetë.
Ne ishim një njësi speciale. Sa për grupet paraushtarake, unë i quaj
ata gangsterë. Çdo gjë ishte nën kontrolllin tonë, ushtria e policia gjithashtu,
ndërsa ata ishin gangsterë. E megjithatë, një farë kontrolli kishte edhe
mbi ta. Të gjitha këto grupe kishin zonat e tyre, ku kryenin operacione,
dhe ishin të lejuar të bënin çfarë të donin. Ata viheshin qëllimisht në
vende të caktuara, e ndërkohë u thuhej të bënin atë që donin, me kusht
që detyra të realizohej. Ishte detyra e tyre të vrisnin, të përdhunonin e të
bënin atë që dëshironin.
Unë mendoj, se një njeri, i cili është i përgatitur të përdhunojë e të
sakatojë civilë, të sulmojë një fshat thjesht për të masakruar civilë, një
njeri i tillë pra, cilitdo komb që t’i përkasë, ai nuk i bën nder atij kombi.
Unë do t’i likujdoja ata aty për aty. Pa gjyq. Thjesht, një plumb pas qafe.




Dëshmi për zhvendosjen e kufomave

“Herët në mëngjes, dëgjova një kamion që vinte nga Leshani. I dëgjova ata
të frenonin dhe të hapnin dyert metalike, dhe unë e dija që ata erdhën të
merrnin kufomat. Unë i ndjeva kur filluan t’i ngarkonin, dëgjoja gjithashtu
se si serbët ankoheshin për kutërbimin që lëshonin. Ata i ngarkuan të gjitha
kufomat, dhe u ktheyn në Leshan …. Në mbrëmje, gjeta vetëm një xhaketë
fëmijësh të harruar në oborr”.
Intervistë e Human Rights Watch me N.B., Tërrnje, Kosovë, 29 gusht, 1999
“Më 24 prill pashë serbët të vinin e të merrnin kufomat. Erdhën dy kamionë
civilë. Përveç kamionëve, ata përdornin një bulldozer të vogël. Ishin njerëz
të maskuar, të paisur me takëme mjekësore. Ata morën kufomat në të dy
kamionat për t’i çuar në Rrahovec. Të mos dish vendin ku janë fshehur
kufomat, për ne është si të jenë vrarë për herë të dytë”.
Intervistë e Human Rights Watch me T.K., Pastasel, Kosovë, 26 qershor 1999
“Katër ditë pas masakrës (në Krushën e Madhe), policia serbe arriti me
buldozerë, me kamion, dhe me disa makina ushtarake. Ata mblodhën
kufomat dhe i morën me vete. Nuk patëm mundësi t’i filmonim, dhe nuk e
dimë se çfarë bënë me këto kufoma”.
Intervistë e Human Rights Watch me R.E., Kukës, Shqipëri, 8 qershor 1999
“Dëshmi të falsifikimit, që duhet të bëhen të disponueshme, përbëjnë në
fakt një dëshmi të plotë fajësie…. Nëse dikush mund të gjurmojë, prej nga
ku erdhi urdhëri i falsifikimit, mund të na bëjë të arrijmë në përfundimin se
ky veprim është kryer për të fshehur të vërtetën, gjë që vërteton fajësinë”.
Ish-kryeprokurori i Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Hagës Louise Arbour i
cituar nga Agence France Press, “Prokurori i Kombeve të Bashkuara i
thotë Beogradit: “Mos falsifikoni dëshmitë”, 21 janar 1999.



Qendra e Ligjit Humanitar është një prej oganizatave më profesionale e më
të respektuara të të drejtave të njeriut. Drejtoresha e kësaj organizate, Natasha
Kandiç, shkruajti sa më poshtë me rastin e vrasjes së Bajram Kelmendit:
QENDRA E LIGJIT HUMANITAR
Natasha Kandiç
MBI VRASJEN E BAJRAM KELMENDIT
27 mars 1999
Është konfirmuar dje, në mëngjesin e 26 marsit, që Bajram Kelmendi dhe
djemtë e tij janë vrarë. Një i afërm i familjes Kelmendi gjeti kufomat e tyre në
stacionin e parë të gazit në rrugën që të çon nga Prishtina për në Pejë. Unë
mësova për zhdukjen e tyre vetëm dy orë pasi ata ishin marrë me forcë nga
shtëpia. Rreth orës 3.30 të pasdites, Nekibja, e shoqja e Bajramit, më telefonoi
dhe fjalët e saj të para ishin: “Natasha, më kanë marrë Bajramin dhe fëmijët”.
“Kush Nekibe?” – e pyeta unë. Përgjigja e saj ishte shumë e specifikuar: “Pesë
burra me uniforma të errëta, me stema të policisë e me pushkë tytëgjata në
duar.” Ajo kish dëgjuar të shpërthehej dera e jashtme dhe zëra që bërtisnin:
“Keni pesë sekonda kohë në dispozicion për të dalë nga dhoma.” Ndërsa ata
ngjisnin shkallët për në katin e sipërm, Nekibja gjeti rastin për t’i telefonuar
postës lokale të policisë. Ata e dëgjuan zërin e saj e nuk ia vunë veshin. Nuk
shkuan. Ajo telefonoi edhe njëherë pasi Bajrami e djemtë e tij u morën forcërisht
nga shtëpia. Këtë herë policia i mbylli telefonin…
Bajram Kelmendi. Një avokat i zoti përherë mes njerëzve. Mbrojtja që ai
u bëri shqiptarëve të akuzuar të Ferizajt në gjykatën e rrethit të Prishtinës
do të kujtohet si analiza më e mirë ligjore e politike e ngjarjeve në Kosovë.
Unë kurrë nuk e kam parë atë aq të cënueshëm, sa në gjyqin e Pejës më 11
shkurt. Me shikimin e mjegulluar, ai dëgjonte Marijen dhe djalin e saj
Miomir Pejuskoviç, serbë nënë e bir, tek dëshmonin në gjyq për fqinjët e
tyre shqiptarë në fshatin Grabofc, të konsideruar “terroristë”. Marija dhe
djali i saj flisnin me mallëngjim për Avdiun, Sadriun dhe Syl Krasniqin,
për ndihmën që ata u kishin dhënë në çdo rrethanë, sidomos kur situata
në Kosovë u përkeqësua. Fqinjët shqiptarë i morën në mbrojtje ata, i
inkurajuan, u thanë se gjërat do të normalizohen përsëri e se ata do të
jetojnë së bashku, ashtu siç kishin jetuar gjatë dyzet viteve të fundit.
Nderimi im shkon për Bajram Kelmendin. Drejtësi për Bajramin dhe
djemtë e tij! Drejtësi për Kosovën!

----------


## fattlumi

Sipas të dhënave dokumentare, në vitet 1876-1900 janë përzënë nga trojet e tyre të Prokuples, Vranjës, Leskocit dhe Nishit jo me pak se 200 mijë shqiptarë. Gjatë Luftës Ballkanike janë shpërngulur nga Kosova me dhunë 120 mijë shqiptarë, ndërsa në periudhën mes dy luftërave botërore u shpërngulën për në Turqi 300 mijë shqiptarë dhe për në Shqipëri 50 mijë të tjerë. Ndërkaq, ata shpronësoheshin nga tokat, shtëpitë, mjetet e punës etj., të cilat u jepeshin kolonëve serbë e malazez që vendoseshin aty.

Marrëveshja e 11 korrikut 1938, e lidhur mes Jugosllavisë e Turqisë, parashikonte që brenda 8 vjetëve të ardhshme të shpërnguleshin për në Turqi 40 mijë familje shqiptare.

Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, afër 500 mijë shqiptarë u vendosën në Turqi, ndërsa gjatë viteve 1974-1999 mbi 300 mijë shqiptarë janë larguar nga Kosova në vende të ndryshme si refugjatë ekonomikë, të detyruar nga kushtet e rënda ekonomike dhe nga dhuna serbe.

----------


## geezer

tema shum e  mir Fatlum  , edhe une  nuk e di pse  nuk e  padisim serbin , amo kam edhe nje mendim qe kta politikajt ton  veq  qysh me marr  voten e popullit  mi rrit rrogat e  tyneve "KORRUPSION" qito qe  i ceka  ka shum tjera  edhe me ni fjal SHUM PASIVA

----------


## Hyllien

> Se pari, shteti i pavarur i Kosoves ende nuk njihet boterisht, Kosova nuk eshte pranuar me te drejta te plota ne OKB dhe nuk mund te beje denoncime te tilla.
> 
> *Se dyti, Gjykata e Hages i ka marre ne shqyrtim krimet kunder njerezimit qe jane bere si ne Bosnje edhe ne Kosove dhe te gjithe te implikuarit kane dale perpara kesaj gjykate. Pra nuk eshte e vertete qe krimet ne Kosove kane kaluar pa u ndeshkuar nga ligji: Milloshevici doli perpara Hages e vdiq ne burg, pra drejtesia e thote fjalen e vete.*
> 
> Se treti, denoncime te tilla nuk kane asnje vlere. Cfare do te arrinim me nje denoncim te tille? Historia boterore e deshmoi dhe dokumentoi ate qe ndodhi ne Kosove ne 1999 si genocid ndaj popullit te pambrojtur shqiptar, prandaj edhe NATO e SHBA nderhyne per ta ndaluar.
> 
> *Se katerti, shteti i ri i Kosoves qe te dali me sukses ne rrugen e nisur te shtetformimit ka nevoje per hapjen e nje kapitulli te ri maredheniesh me Beogradin, maredhenie te ngritur mbi respektin reciprok dhe mbi respektimin e te drejtave dhe lirive te njerezve, si shqiptaret qe jetojne ende nen Serbi, edhe serbet qe jetojne ne shtetin e Kosoves. Ky eshte qellimi final, pasi po u arrit kjo klime e re paqeje e respekti reciprok, paqja ne Kosove nuk ka per te qene jetegjate.*
> 
> Albo


2) Akoma nuk kane dale as cereku i krimineleve dhe gjeneraleve qe duhet te dilnin. 

4) Padia qe mbas 15 vitesh Serbia i ben Kroacise ku tashme te dya jane duke u futur ne Europe tregon qe me kete shtet kurre nuk mund te kete marredhenie normale. Shqiptaret deri diku kane treguar dhe kane krijuar marredhenie te pelqyeshme me Greqine, por jo me Serbine, pasi vullneti i tyre politik nuk ekziston per paqe por vec per lufte dhe grabitje territoresh.

----------

